

Amazing rain drop logo created with nothing but simple HTML and CSS - DXL
http://blog.seanmartell.com/2010/03/25/raindrop-logo-in-css/

======
CapitalistCartr
That is some nice work, but -moz-radial-gradient and -moz-border-radius are
not "pure CSS".

------
pbhjpbhj
<http://mozilla.seanmartell.com/raindrop/> \- I was looking and only saw
images in the article.

Doesn't work for me in FF3.5.8.

------
CoryMathews
arrgh I hate seeing -moz being used... Its not css its a damn hack. Chrome and
Opera already support the actual border-radius. Why not write it for them and
stop using these css hacks?

~~~
sid0
Because the author of the blog post works for Mozilla?

Oh, and OP, it isn't "rain drop", it's Raindrop.

------
alain94040
Nice, but am I the only one who is getting tired of people using lousy
languages to draw stuff? Isn't that example one more proof that the web needs
a decent expression language.

On my Apple II, I could do plot 10,10. This was in the early 80s. We are
slowly getting there...

~~~
Raphael
<canvas> and SVG are both sufficient. This was just to see if CSS would work.

------
cmelbye
Doesn't work in Safari because he only used Mozilla CSS extensions.

~~~
araneae
Hmm, not working my version of Mozilla either.

~~~
rdoherty
You might need a nightly of Firefox
[http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/lates...](http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-
trunk/)

